# Phoenix Suns Offseason Thread



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*FAs*
PF/C Amar'e Stoudemire (Early termination option) 
SF Grant Hill (player option)
PF/C Channing Frye (player option)
PF Lou Amundson 
C Jarron Collins

*
Acquisitions*

*
Losses*


*NBA Draft*
46th: 
60th:

Links:
*www.draftexpress.com*
*Shamsports.com*
*NBADRAFT.NET*


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

That clip of Nash in the locker room afterwards /w Gentry was heartbreaking


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

You just know what's exactly going through Nash's mind; probably realizing that his opportunities to compete for title and make it to NBA Finals continue to shrink. 

I think it would be best idea to try and bring the same team back and go at it again. But who know's what's going on in Amare's head.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I agree that bringing the team back and letting them have another go at it would be great. Though, I keep wondering if it's time to let Amare go. His defense and rebounding is just not where it should be >_>


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shame and I sense Nash knew that this might not happen again. Too many up and coming teams in the West and of course there's Amare. Really wanted them to win, but oh well stuff happens.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Eh, we've heard the too many up and coming teams thing before and how they'd fall off because of it before. This team is not old outside of Nash and Hill. Young guys are actually developing.



First things that come to mind about what to do.

Extend Amare. Worse comes to worse let him go and find another way to clear up room for a FA replacement by giving away dead weight (see below) or S/T. Hill's expected to pick up his option, Amare opts out, along with Frye, it opens up room.

Get rid of [strike]dead weight[/strike] Barbosa. Seriously. 

Resign one of Lou or Frye depending on how much they want. Frye creates such a mismatch and Lou just flat out hustles. Maybe open up room for an upgrade or Clark to take their minutes. 

I have thoughts about what else I'd want or they could do, but I doubt it'd end up happening.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm guessing that with the season Frye has had, despite the disappointment of the WCF, he will command a lot more money than he really deserves or the Suns will be willing to give him. I'm guessing that Frye will walk and, kind of par for the course, the Suns will replace him with a cheap player who ends up being a huge bargain because our shooting coaches know voodoo.

Guessing that Frye will command something up to the MLE. I wouldn't be surprised to see him go to the Spurs or Knicks, perhaps some other team who needs a stretch 4-5 (Magic, Hawks, Bobcats).

I hope we keep Lou, we need his defense and hustle.


----------

